# 2023 Photo of the Year Voting



## snowbear (Today at 10:22 AM)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.


January: "Empire State Reflection" by @otherprof






February:  "Little Owl" by @riffraff





March:  "Spanish Steps, Rome" by @Tuna





April:  "The Surfer" by @Sil





May:   "March Hare" by @John 2





June:  "Marley" by @Sil





July:  1958 Oldsmobile 98 by @cgw



* ** Photo not available ***

August:  #2 from "Hungerburg Station - Innsbruck" by @Dan Udrea





September:  Great Egret(Ardea alba) by @dolina :





October:  "Halloween 2" by @smoke665





November:  Auna #3, from Some More Recent Potraits by @DanOstergren





December:  "Hockey Portrait" by @hokies2379


----------



## SquarePeg (Today at 10:30 AM)

Fabulous work by all of the monthly winners!  Kudos and congratulations 👏👏👏


----------



## Space Face (Today at 10:39 AM)

July isn't showing for me for some reason.  Even the link isn't showing a pic.


----------



## SquarePeg (Today at 10:49 AM)

You’re right same for me.  I didn’t notice that!  @snowbear


----------



## snowbear (Today at 10:56 AM)

Space Face said:


> July isn't showing for me for some reason.  Even the link isn't showing a pic.





SquarePeg said:


> You’re right same for me.  I didn’t notice that!  @snowbear


The photo is apparently no longer at the original URL/location;  beyond my control.


----------



## smoke665 (Today at 12:52 PM)

@snowbear it says multiple votes allowed.....is it three like the monthly?


Never mind figured it out.....2 is the number


----------



## SquarePeg (Today at 12:53 PM)

smoke665 said:


> @snowbear it says multiple votes allowed.....is it three like the monthly?


I think it’s 2.


----------



## SquarePeg (Today at 12:54 PM)

snowbear said:


> The photo is apparently no longer at the original URL/location;  beyond my control.


@cgw  your POTM winning post was removed.


----------



## snowbear (Today at 4:00 PM)

All are two votes allowed


----------



## Jeff15 (Today at 4:15 PM)

Lots of very good shots to choose from....


----------



## cgw (Today at 4:44 PM)

SquarePeg said:


> @cgw  your POTM winning post was removed.


Restored. Habit not to leave images hanging.


----------



## SquarePeg (Today at 5:35 PM)

cgw said:


> Restored. Habit not to leave images hanging.


@snowbear can you fix?  I’m on my phone and can’t seem to get the link copied.


----------



## cgw (54 minutes ago)

SquarePeg said:


> @snowbear can you fix?  I’m on my phone and can’t seem to get the link copied.


If it's a PITA, happy to let a runner-up take the spot for the month.


----------

